# cooking a merganser



## blhunter3

how can i cook a merganser. i shot a bunch of them this fall, and they taste horrible.


----------



## dfisher

Hi,
What kind did you shoot?
I've had one merganser in my life that was fit to eat. It was the one of those great big ones...common merganser, I believe.

It was a duck as big as a mallard, as since I'd played the merganser card before, I wasn't very optimistic. But I breasted it out and the meat didn't smell fishy at all. I fried it in a skillet with butter and garlic and found it to be, likewise, non-fishy and very tasty.

That's the only good one I've ever had. Most you can't hardly stand to clean as they smell very shad like.

My best advice to you, would be to shoot a nice drake hooded for the wall if you want and then shoot mallards, wood ducks, teal, even bluebills for the table.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## usmarine0352

1.) Get a roof tile.

2.) Put merganser on tile.

3.) Season merganser.

4.) Put both in oven and cook.

5.) Take out tile with Merganser.

6.) Throw merganser away.

7.) Eat tile.

:beer:

J/K. I just liked that story.


----------



## mallard

blhunter3 said:


> how can i cook a merganser. i shot a bunch of them this fall, and they taste horrible.


 uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I don't shoot what I can't eat.


----------



## blhunter3

I didnt know that they would taste that bad. We had a fun time shooting them and we got a couple wall hangers. I didnt notice that smell as some people have stated. I have since turned them into jerkey and now they taste good.


----------



## maanjus11

how do you make jerky out of them? just curious.


----------



## blhunter3

I just give it to my friend and he does it. He makes our geese and ducks into jerkey to. Nobody can tell the difference between duck and merganser. I found a good way to cook them too. I cut the merganser into thin strips and soaked it in beer for a long time with some duck too. and I cooked both together in cream of chicken. And my friends couldnt tell the merganser from the duck. So now I beleive that if you have a bad idea of something then you wont like it.

We shot hooded mergansers. Had a ton of them this year. For about 2 weeks that is all we could get. If anybody wants to knock me for shooting them, I bet they cannot hit them so thats why they dont shoot them.


----------



## Steelpuck18

wow what a coincidence, me and a buddy just shot a few of them this weekend. I decided to try something new so I wrapped the breasts in bacon and put them In a pan with butter and fried onions on low for about 45 min. Very good with some barbecue, couldnt tell the difference. I recommend it!


----------



## Matt D

blhunter3 said:


> how can i cook a merganser. i shot a bunch of them this fall, and they taste horrible.





blhunter3 said:


> We shot hooded mergansers. Had a ton of them this year. For about 2 weeks that is all we could get. If anybody wants to knock me for shooting them, I bet they cannot hit them so thats why they dont shoot them.


How many is "a bunch"??? Daily limit is/was 2 and possession limit is/was 4. Just curious -- Granted, it was last year!!!


----------



## blhunter3

Last year we went out every weekend and shot our limit and made them into jerkey.


----------



## honkbuster3

usmarine0352 said:


> 1.) Get a roof tile.
> 
> 2.) Put merganser on tile.
> 
> 3.) Season merganser.
> 
> 4.) Put both in oven and cook.
> 
> 5.) Take out tile with Merganser.
> 
> 6.) Throw merganser away.
> 
> 7.) Eat tile.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> J/K. I just liked that story.


 hahahahah thats about the best experience Ive had with cooking merganser too :beer: :lame:


----------

